# Preisausschreiben



## Anglerboard-Team (22. März 2002)

************************


----------



## hecht24 (15. April 2002)

mal nach oben holt
keine angst ich mach nich mit
 :q  :q


----------



## Tiffy (15. April 2002)

Gut so, hatte schon Schweiß auf der Stirn :q:q


----------



## Albatros (16. April 2002)

dito#6


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

nach oben holt. :z  :z


----------



## hecht24 (6. Mai 2002)

nach oben holt :z  :z


----------



## RangerEins (15. Mai 2002)

Hallo!, Mist, habs zu spät gesehen, und nun sind schon alle vorherigen Buchstaben web..  :c 

Naja, next time, more luck

 :q


----------



## Dok (15. Mai 2002)

Letzte Buchstabe für der Preisausschreiben lautet:

Buchstabe 5 = e

Da wir schon die ersten lösungversuche bekommen haben kann es zu schwer gar nicht sein! 

Bitte sendet eure Lösung bis zum 25.05.02 an mich mit Name und Adresse!


----------



## Supporter (15. Mai 2002)

Habe ich da was verpasst?Wie lautet die Lösung denn? :q


----------



## PetriHelix (29. Mai 2002)

wann gibt es die Siegerehrung?  :z


----------



## ollidi (29. Mai 2002)

Genau! Wer wird auf das Podest gestellt???


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Mai 2002)

Na da bin ich auch gespannt wer der Glückliche ist.


----------



## wodibo (31. Mai 2002)

Ich, ich, ich bins :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 

Weil mich der Gewinner mitnimmt   :q


----------



## Dok (3. Juni 2002)

Auflösung!

Der Lösungssatz lautet: Anglerboard.de-Angeln im Internet! 

Gewusst haben das 12 Member. Unter diesen wird jetzt die Reise verlost. Den Gewinner werden wir in den nächsten Tagen bekannt geben!


----------



## masch1 (3. Juni 2002)

hey wodibo
ich hab nicht gesagt das ich dich mitnehm :q  :q  :q


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Juni 2002)

Also,
ich nehm wodibo auch nicht mit.

 :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## PetriHelix (4. Juni 2002)

hm nööö den wodibo mag ich auch nicht mitnehmen  :q 
aber was mich wundert ... &quot;nur&quot; 12 haben den richtigen lösungssatz gewusst? 
also ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das ich den richtigen eingeschickt habe, sieht zumindest so aus   
haben denn so wenige member mitgemacht oder waren so viele einsendungen falsch?


----------



## hecht24 (4. Juni 2002)

:g ich wuerde sofoert den wodi mitnehmen.
aber ich hab ja nicht mitgemacht
 :g


----------



## Dok (12. Juni 2002)

*Gewinner*

Endlich habe ich den Gewinner unseres Preisausschreibens erreicht und kann noch noch sagen:

:z   Herzlichen Glückwunsch *Silurus* :z


Ich möchte mich bei alles bedanken die mitgemacht haben. Bitte nicht trauig sein, aber leider kann nur einer gewinnen.
Aber das neue Räsel kommt ja bald!


----------

